# سخانات مياه شمسية بتقنية الأنابيب المفرغة



## إسلام علي (26 يونيو 2010)

لواقط الأنابيب المفرغة :
كل أنبوب مفرغ هو عبارة عن أنبوبين يفصل بينهما طبقة مفرغة من الهواء تؤمن عزل حراري مثالي. يطلى الأنبوب الداخلي بمادة تمتص أشعة الشمس المباشرة و المبددة (غيوم بيضاء) و تحولها إلى حرارة. 






 
 



 

الأنبوب المفرغ ذو الناقل الحراري:
يستعمل الناقل الحراري ضمن الأنبوب المفرغ لنقل الطاقة الممتصة من الشمس إلى المجمع بسرعة عالية جداً و ذلك باتجاه واحد فقط.




 
 



 

 
 لماذا تستخدم الأنابيب المفرغة: 
يشابه عمل الأنابيب المفرغة مبدأ الترمس المعروف و الذي يستعمل وسط مفرغ من الهواء ليؤمن عزل حراري ممتاز ،وعندما تمتص الأنابيب المفرغة أشعة الشمس و تحولها إلى حرارة لا يسمح العزل بتفريغ الهواء بفقدان الحرارة المكتسبة و لهذا السبب يتفوق لاقط الأنبوب المفرغ على اللاقط المسطح التقليدي.

ما هي الميزات الأساسية للواقط المفرغة من الهواء بالمقارنة مع اللواقط المسطحة التقليدية ؟  

1. أكثر فعالية: إن لاقط الأنبوب المفرغ لا يتأثر باتجاه الشمس بسبب شكله الدائري حيث تسقط أشعة الشمس عمودية عليه في أغلب أوقات النهار.أما اللاقط المسطح التقليدي يكون فعالاً فقط وقت الظهيرة. 
2. ضياع حراري قليل: بما أن الأنبوب الزجاجي مفّرغ من الهواء فإن الضياع الحراري لا يذكر.فهو لا يتأثر بالرياح و درجات الحرارة المنخفضة بعكس اللواقط التقليدية.  3. لا يتأثر بالصقيع حيث يعمل بدرجة حرارة C ° 10 - 4. لا يتأثر أداؤه بالمياه الكلسية.
5. مردود عالي: إن المادة الانتقائية المتطورة الماصة للحرارة تؤمن امتصاص كافة أشكال الحرارة المنتشرة في الجو المباشرة و غير المباشرة
















مياه ساخنة للاستعمالات المنزلية :
أغلب اللواقط الشمسية المنتجة و المباعة تستخدم لإنتاج المياه الساخنة للاستعمالات المنزلية. 
عموماً يستخدم نظام سخان الطاقة الشمسية (الدارة المفتوحة). 

أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية التجارية:  
تركب أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية التجارية لتسخين مياه المشافي و الفنادق و المجمعات السكنية باستخدام نظام الدارة المفتوحة.

تسخين مياه المسابح: 
يندمج نظام التسخين بالطاقة الشمسية مع الدارة المائية المستخدمة لفلترة مياه المسابح و هذا ما يجعل التركيب سهل جداً.

التدفئة :  
يستخدم نظام التسخين بالطاقة الشمسية كنظام مساند لأنظمة التدفئة بأنواعها.
عملية التسخين الصناعية : 
نظراً لدرجة الحرارة العالية التي تعطيها لواقط الأنابيب المفرغة من الهواء ، يمكن استخدام نظام الدارة المغلقة في استعمالات صناعية كثيرة. هل يعمل السخان الشمسي في الطقس الغائم؟
يعمل السخان في الطقس الغائم ولكن بنصف استطاعة عمله في الطقس المشمس وعلى الرغم من ذلك يتم تسخين المياه إلى درجة حرارة مناسبة للاستخدام.

هل يساعد السخان الشمسي في التدفئة؟ 
إطلاقاً، إنّ السخان الشمسي المنزلي صمم لتغطية حاجتنا من الماء الساخن و لايوجد سخان شمسي منزلي يمكن أن يستخدم في التدفئة لأنّ السخان يكفي فقط لحاجة الماء الساخن وفي الأيام الغائمة يعمل بنصف استطاعته. وفي حال الحاجة الملّحة للتدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية يمكن تصمميم هكذا نظام علماً بأنه يحتاج إلى عدد كبير من اللواقط قد تشغل نصف مساحة السطح و بكلفة عالية وبمساهمة في التدفئة لا تتجاوز 50% من الإحتياج للتدفئة.

هل نحصل على الماء الساخن في المناخ البارد؟ 
إنّ السخانات الشمسية الحديثة والتي تعتمد على الأنابيب المفرغة تعمل في الطقس البارد لأنّ تفريغ الهواء في الأنابيب لا يسمح بأي ضياع للحرراة المكتسبة حتى أنه يمكن أن يسخّن في درجات حرارة تحت الصفر عند سطوع الشمس.

لماذا الأنابيب المفرغة؟ 
لأن الأنبوب المفرغ يساير اتجاه الشمس بسبب شكله الأنبوبي الدائري، وفي كل الأوقات تكون الشمس عمودية على الأنبوب كما أن الفراغ العازل شبه مثالي والطلاء الإنتقائي يمتص الأشعة المبعثرة ويحولها إلى حرارة وهذا يؤدي إلى كفاءة عالية صيفاً وشتاءً.
ما هو الزمن اللازم للتسخين؟
يكفي سطوع الشمس لمدة ساعة حتى ترتفع الحرارة إلى درجة حرارة تكفي للإستحمام. ولأنّ كمية المياه المخزنة في الخزان كبيرة فهي تكفي للإستخام اليومي. 
 
ماهو متوسط درجة حرارة الماء صيفاً وشتاءً؟
كل أنبوب 1800x58 يقوم بتسخين 10 ليتر من الماء بمعدل درجة حرارة على مدار العام. 
 
هل تقاوم الأنابيب المفرغة الكسر؟
نعم، إنّ الأنابيب الزجاجية المفرغة مصنوعة من البيركس وهي تقاوم الحرارة و حبات البرد حتى قطر يبلغ 2.5 سم بدون أن تنكسر.  
 
ما هو تأثير الصقيع؟
لا يؤثر الصقيع على سخانات الأنابيب المفرغة لأنّ الحرارة لا يمكن أن تنخفض أدنى من درجة حرارة شبكة الماء البارد الذي يزود الخزان والتي لا تقل عن 10 درجات مئوية. 
 
ما هو تأثير التكلس على السخان الشمسي؟
يعتبر تأثير المياه الكلسية ثانوياً على نظام السخانات الشمسية ذات الأنابيب الزجاجية المفرّغة لأن الكلس لا يمكن أن يترسب على الزجاج وبالتالي لايوجد أي احتمال للإنسداد ويبقى الكلس على شكل ملح مرطب و يمكن التخلص منه بسهولة. 
 
ما هي الصيانة المطلوبة؟
تحتاج الأنابيب المفرّغة إلى تنظيف السطح الخارجي من الغبار بواسطة الماء والإسفنج و يحتاج السخان الشمسي إلى صيانة من الداخل مرة كل سنتيين إلى ثلاث، لتنظيف السخان من حبيبات الكلس المتواجدة داخل السخان، وهي عملية في منتهى السهولة ولا تحتاج إلى أي مواد كيمائية لأن الكلس يتواجد بشكل ملح مرطب وغير ملتصق. 
 
هل تضيع الحرارة المخزنة أثناء الليل؟
تُعزل اسطوانة الماء الساخن في سخانات الأنابيب المفرّغة بطبقة عازلة حرارياً سماكتها 5 سم وقادرة على حفظ الماء ساخناً لمدة ثلاثة أيام. 
 
هل يمكن تركيب السخان الشمسي على سطح مشغول؟
نعم، إنّ سخانات الأنابيب المفرّغة الحديثة تشغل مساحة أقل بـِ 40 % ويمكن أن تركب فوق خزانات الماء البارد باستخدام نظام التحكم الرقمي. 
 
ما هي مزايا جهاز التحكم؟
يسمح بمراقبة درجة الحرارة ومستوى الماء في الخزان،يتحكم بتعبئة الماء لضمان أفضل آداء للجهاز ،منع التعبئة أثناء الاستخدام لكي لاتتغير درجة حرارة الماء. 
 
ما هي مزايا كاسر الضغط؟
يخفف الضغط على الجهاز ويضمن عدم مزج الماء البارد بقوة مع الماء الساخن أثناء الاستخدام. 












www.altawfeer-solar.com


----------



## ربيع1 (1 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## إسلام علي (9 أغسطس 2010)

وجزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## mohamed qenawy (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك ولكن الصور غير واضحه


----------



## سمير شربك (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم على الموضوع القيم جدا 
والمفقات ممتازه 
كما اشكرك على الموقع في آخر الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jassim78 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ممكن تذكر مصدر الصور


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخ اسلام
الموضوع مفيد جدا لاسيما ان تلك المنتجات انتشرت في الاسواق منذ كم سنة
ومن المفيد معرفة خصائصها والمقارنة بينها وبين الاسلوب القديم بتفصل مبسط
اشكرك مرة اخرى
زيد


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااا


موضوع رائع بالفعل ..........


----------



## إسلام علي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم

*السخانات الشمسية 

تتركب السخانات الشمسية بصفة عامة من سطح امتصاص الأشعة الشمسية وقنوات سريان وسيط التسخين وعوازل حرارية لمنع تسرب الحرارة المكتسبة في وسيط التسخين ألى الوسط المحيط . وسوف نتحدث عن هذه المكونات باختصار شديد فيما يلي : 

1- سطح الامتصاص :

يصنع سطح الامتصاص في الغالب من معدن مطلي بألوان داكنة وذلك لزيادة معدل امتصاص حيث تتميز الألوان الداكنة بمعدل عال الامتصاص الأشعة الشمسية يصل إلى 98% ولكن يعاب على الألوان الداكنة قابليتها الشديدة لفقد الحرارة بطريقة الإشعاع حيث يصل ذلك المعدل إلى 90% بعبارة أخرى فإن السطح الماص الداكن قادر على امتصاص ما نسبته 98% من الطاقة الساقطة عليه ولكنه سيعيد إشعاع ما نسبته 90% من الطاقة المكتسبة لتصبح الاستفادة من جزء صغير فقط من الطاقة الشمسية الساقطة على السخان وستضيع النسبة الكبرى سدي من أجل ذلك تستخدم أنواع خاصة من الطلاء ذات معدل امتصاص عالي ومعدل إشعاع منخفض وتسمي مثل هذه الطلاءات بالطلاءات الانتقائية (Selective Coatings ) ومن أمثلة هذه الطلاءات أكاسيد الكروم والكوبالت . 

2- قنوات سريان وسيط التسخين :

تصنع هذه القنوات عادة من معادن مثل النحاس والفولاذ أو من المطاط وهي تختلف من تطبيق إلى آخر باختلاف نوع الوسيط وكذلك باختلاف مادة سطح الامتصاص ، فهناك قنوات مستطيلة ذات مساحات كبيرة ( 10x 15 سنتيمترات ) لتسخين الهواء . وهناك قنوات دائرية ذات أقطار صغيرة ( أنابيب أقطار بحدود 1 سنتيمتر) لتسخين السوائل .

3- العازل الحراري :

عندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة داخل السخانات بالمقارنة بالجو المحيط بها يصبح هناك إمكانية لفقد هذه الحرارة .بالتوصيل وذلك عن طريق جوانب السخان والجهة السفلية منه ، وبالحمل ، والإشعاع عن طريق الغلاف الزجاجي ، وعليه يمكن الاستعانة بمواد وأساليب خاصة للحد من هذه الفواقد حسب نوعية الفقد وذلك على النحو التالي : - 

الفقد بالتوصيل : ويمكن الحد منه بإحاطة جوانب وأسفل الماص وأنابيب التسخين بمواد خاصة ذات توصيلية حرارية متدينة متدنية مثل الصوف الزجاجي الألياف الزجاجية والبولي ستيرين . 
الفقد بالحمل : ويمكن الحد منه بسحب الهواء الموجود بين الأغطية الزجاجية أو يوضع أنابيب التسخين مع السطح الماص دخل أنابيب زجاجية مفرغة من الهواء . 
الفقد الإشعاع : ويمكن الحد منه باستخدام أغلفة زجاجية منفذة للأشعة القصيرة من الشمس وفي نفس الوقت معتمة بحيث تمنع انعكاس الأشعة ذات الموجات الطويلة الصادرة من السطح الماص . 
آلية عمل السخانات

تتم آلية عمل السخانات بأن يمتص السطح الماص أشعة الشمس الساقطة فترتفع درجة حرارته ، يتبع ذلك ارتفاع في درجة حرارة المائع المار في أنابيب التسخين والتبسيط طريقة عمل السخانات الشمسية سيتم التطرق إلى ثلاثة أمور أساس هي : 

* آلية التسخين ، * والسريان داخل السخان ، * وآلية الدفع . 

1- آلية التسخين 

عند ما تسقط الأشعة المباشرة أو غير المباشرة على السطح الماص فإن درجة حرارته ترتفع مقارنة بدرجة حرارة المائع المار في الأنابيب فيحدث فرق في درجة الحرارة ينتج عنه انتقال الحرارة العالية ( فيما بين الأنابيب ) إلى مناطق سريان المائع ذات الحرارة المنخفضة وبالتالي ترتفع درجة حرارة المائع بين أجزاء من الدرجة إلى عشرات الدرجات المئوية تبعاً لمقدار الإشعاع الشمسي ومعدل السريان داخل أنابيب التسخين . 

2- السريان داخل السخان 

يدخل المائع البارد نسبياً إلى أنبوب التوزيع في أسفل السخان ( السخانات ذات السريان المتوازي ) ومن هذا الأنبوب يتوزع المائع على أنابيب موازية صاعدة وذات أقطار صغيرة ومن ثم يجمع في أنبوب التجميع الرئيس في أعلى السخان حيث يتم دفع المائع الحار نسبياً إلى خارج السخان .

أما في حالة السريان المتصل فيدخل المائع إلى أنبوب التسخين الذي يغطي أغلب مساحة السطح الماص – بسبب أنه مصنع بشكل متعرج – فيتحرك الماء يميناً وشمالاً في اتجاه تصاعدي حتى يخرج من أعلى السخان بدون أن يكون هناك أي تفريغ للمائع أو تغيير في الأقطار .

3- آلية الدفع 

وهي الوسيلة التي يتم بواسطتها نقل المائع الساخن من السخان إلى الخزان ونقل المائع البارد من الخزان إلى السخان وتحريك المائع داخل السخان . وتنقسم آلية الدفع إلى قسمين هما : 

* النظام الطبيعي ، * والنظام القسري . 

النظام الطبيعي : يمتاز نظام السريان الطبيعي ببساطته ورخص تكاليفه ، فهو يعتمد على المبدأ الفيزيائي الحراري القائل بأن أي ارتفاع في درجة حرارة المائع يتبعه انخفاض في كثافته ، ولتطبيق هذا المبدأ في أنظمة التسخين يجب أن يكون أدنى مستوى في الخزان يوازي أو يعلو على أعلى مستوى في السخان ، فعند دخول المائع إلى السخان بدرجة حرارة معينة فإنه يمتص الحرارة من السطح الماص لترتفع درجة حرارته كما ذكر آنفاً ، ويتبع ذلك انخفاض في لكثافة ، أي أن وزن المائع بالنسبة لوحدة الحجم سيقل وبالتالي فإن وحدة حجميه من المائع داخل السخان ستكون أخف من الوحدة الحجميه عند نفس المستوى خارج السخان ( داخل الأنبوب الذي يصل مدخل السخان بالخزان ) وينتج عن هذا الفرق استمرار صعود المائع داخل السخان باكتسابه للحرارة ودخول المائع البارد القادم من الخزان . وبالطبع سيكون هناك وسيلة لمنع انعكاس اتجاه الدورة في الليل أو عند انعدام الإشعاع الشمسي لأن انعكاس الاتجاه يعني زيادة في المعدل الفقد الحراري من نظام التسخين . 
نظام السريان القسري : نظراً الصعوبة تركيب الخزانات فوق مستوى السخانات لكونها خزانات مركزية ( أي أن كل وحدة سكنية أو صناعية بها خزان واحد لتجميع الموائع ذات درجة الحرارة العالية لتقليل الفواقد الحرارية ) وذلك لاعتبارات الوزن ( وللاعتبارات الجمالية أيضاً ) فإن المبدأ الذي يقوم عليه السريان الطبيعي سيختل وبالتالي يستعان بمضخة تقوم بتدوير المائع بين الخزان والسخان خلالفترات توفير الإشعاع الشمسي . وحتى لا تستمر الدورة في الليل عند انخفاض أو انعدام الإشعاع الشمسي يضاف محبس يقوم باستشعار حرارة الخزن وآخر باستشعار حرارة المائع الخارج من السخان ووحدة تحكم تفاضلية مهمتها إيقاف المضخة عندما تكون حرارة الخزان بمقدار يتجاوز الفقد في أنابيب التوصيل بين الخزان والسخان . 
الطباخات الشمسية

لقد كان استخدام حرارة الشمس المباشرة من أهم الحلول التي طرحت لاستعمالها طاقة للطهي ، وذلك لقلة تكاليفها ووفرتها وسهولة الحصول عليها ، وقد أدي ذلك إلى تصميم وتطوير الطباخات الشمسية ، ويعد هذا الاستخدام من أبسط استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية خاصة في المجتمعات التي تتوفر فيها هذه الطاقة مثل المملكة العربية السعودية وغيرها من البلدان التي حباها الله بنعمة الشمس المشرقة في أغلب الأوقات .

الأساس العلمي للطبخ الشمسي

يعتمد الأساس العملي للطبخ الشمسي على الاستفادة من مبدأ الانحباس الحراري الناجم عن سقوط الإشعاع الشمسي وانعكاس داخل صندوق معزول من جميع جوانبه بعازل حراري عدا الجانب الأعلى المواجه للشمس فيغطى بلوح من الزجاج أو البلاستيك الشفاف ، كما يتم طلاء أسطحه الداخلية بلون داكن غير لامع ، لكي يقوم بامتصاص أكبر قدر ممكن من الحرارة اعتماداً على نظرية بلانك للأجسام الداكنة . 

عند سقوط أشعة الشمس على السطح الزجاجي فإن الموجات القصيرة تنفذ إلى داخل الصندوق أما الموجات الطويلة فإن جزء كبير منها ينعكس إلى الخارج وبما أن الموجات الطويلة ليست ذات طاقة عالية مقارنة بالموجات القصيرة فإن الفاقد بالانعكاس يعد ضئيلاً . وبذلك فإن الأشعة الممتصة بوساطة السطح الداكن تتحول إلى طاقة حرارية ترفع درجة الحرارة داخل الصندوق . يساعد وجود العازل الحراري للصندوق على احتفاظه بقدر كبير من الطاقة . أما الغطاء الزجاجي ، فالبرعم من أنه يساعد على فقد جزء من الطاقة إلى الخارج عن طريق الانكسار إلا أنه يعمل على انعكاس الطاقة إلى داخل الصندوق ( الانحباس الحراري ) ، وكمثال على هذه الظاهرة في حياتنا اليومية نجد أن درجة الحرارة داخل السيارة المعروضة للشمس أعلى منها خارجها ، وذلك لان حرارة الشمس عندما تنفذ مخترقة زجاج السيارة فإنها تنحبس في الداخل عن طريق الانعكاس.

الطباخ الشمسي البسيط

يتكون الطباخ الشمسي البسيط من صندوق معزول عزلاً جيداً من جميع وجوهه الخمسة ويغطى وجهه السادس – المواجه للشمس – بلوح من الزجاج 

يوضع وعاء الطهي وما فيه من طعام داخل الصندوق وعند تعريضه لأشعة الشمس تبدأ درجة حرارته في الارتفاع ، وتبعا لذلك تأخذ درجة حرارة الوعاء في الارتفاع حتى تصل إلى درجة الطهي المناسبة لنوع الطعام الموجود في الوعاء ومما يجدر ذكره أن درجة الحرارة في الوعاء تكون دائماً اكبر من درجة الحرارة على جدران الصندوق وذلك بسبب ظاهرة الانحباس الحراري . وتشير البيانات إلى أن درجة حرارة الجزء الأعلى من الوعاء أكبر من درجة حرارة الجزء الأوسط والأسفل .

يختلف الوقت اللازم لإنضاج الطعام تبعاً لنوعه ، فمثلاً يحتاج إنضاج لأرز إلى حدود الساعتين واللحم إلى ثلاث ساعات ، أما قطع اللحم الكبيرة وأنواع المرق والحبوب فقد تستغرق ست ساعات أزمنة تقريبية الأنواع مختلفة من الطعام . يمكن التحكم إلى حد ما بدرجات الحرارة في الطباخات الشمسية فعندما نريد الحصول درجة الحرارة القصوى فإنه يجب وضع الطباخ في موجهة الشمس تماما ، أما عند ما نريد الحصول على درجات حرارة أقل ، وذلك للمحافظة على درجات حرارة أقل وذلك للمحافظة على سخونة الطعام فقط ، فإنه يجب وضع الطباخ بشكل منحرف عن مجال الشمسي وبالتالي لا تسقط الأشعة عمودية على الطباخ فتنخفض درجة حرارته .

يشترط عند استخدام هذا النوع من الطباخات أن تكون الشمس عمودية على الوجه العلوي الشفاف من الطباخ الشمسي ، ويكون ذلك عادة وسط النهار ، وللتغلب على القصور تم تطوير عدة أنواع من الطباخات الشمسية البسيطة منها ما يلي : 



الطباخ ذو المرآة الوحدة 
طباخ شمسي ذو مرا ة واحدة تتيح له العمل دون الاعتماد على الزاوية التي تسقط بها أشعة الشمس وليس بالضرورة أن تكون الأشعة عمودية ، ولكن يجب فقط أن تنعكس أشعتها من المرأة إلى صندوق الطباخ وقد زودت المرأة برفع يمكن بوساطته تغيير زاوية ميل المرأة مع تغير فصول السنة حتى يتم عكس الأشعة الشمسية في كل الأوقات إلى الصندوق ، أي أن هناك متابعة فصلية سواء كان في الشتاء أو في الربيع أو في الصيف أو في الخريف . وقد زود الطباخ كذلك بجهاز يمكنه من متابعة الشمس أثناء اليوم الواحد وذلك بالدوران حول محوره الرأسي لكي يستقبل الشمس مع حركتها الدائبة في السماء ، يعاب على هذا النوع من الطباخات الشمسية ضرورة وقوف الشخص الذي يقوم بتحريك المرآة ، أو من يتولى الطهي والخروج عدة مرات لمتابعة الشمس مما يمثل عبئاً ثقيلاً في استخدام هذا النظام.





الطباخ ذو المرايا الثلاث 
طباخ شمسي ذو ثلاث مرايا يتم ضبطها لاستقبال أشعة الشمس من الشروق إلى الغروب ، وبذلك يتم تقريبا متابعة الشمس طوال النهار دون الحاجة إلى تعديل وضع الطباخ نفسه ولكي تعطي المرايا أفضل النتائج فإن الأمر يحتاج – في البداية –إلى دراسات ميدانية لتحديد أنسب الأوضاع ، حيث لا يوجد طرق حسابية ( نظرية ) يمكن تطبيقها ، كما يجب مراعاة اختلاف الأوضاع من فصل إلى فصل إلى آخر .

ومع أن هذا التصميم حل إحدى المشاكل المهمة في الطباخات الشمسية البسيطة وهي متابعة الشمس ، إلا انه لم يستطيع توفير درجات الحرارة العالية اللازمة لإنضاج أنواع معينة من الطعام ، ولم يحل مشكلة تعرض المستخدم لحرارة الشمس .




















مختصر من مجلة العلوم والتقنية*


----------



## sabadala (2 أبريل 2011)

يعني متل الترمس


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير ووفقك الله الي ما تحب


----------



## eng.Abdulbaki (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل..


----------

